
Transfer Image Style -Combining Markov Random Fields and CNN for Image Synthesis - dionys
http://arxiv.org/abs/1601.04589
======
dionys
open source
[https://github.com/chuanli11/CNNMRF](https://github.com/chuanli11/CNNMRF)

